# Frogs & Toads > Dart Frogs (Dendrobatidae) > Beginner Discussion >  Tank Size

## drobbyb

Hi all, new to the forum and new to dart frogs.  I have been doing some research as to their care and proper environment but I am having a little trouble with choosing a good tank size.  Most likely I will be keeping D. auratus, probably a pair at first.  Some people recommend a 10 gallon tank for them, but I also see that larger tanks are recommended.  I currently have an empty 30 gallon tank on hand, but I am a little worried that it may be too big for just the pair.

What would you do in this situation?

----------


## missclick

keep in mind i am not an expert of any kind and cant back up or justify what is said on this website but you might find it helpful  :Smile: 

D Auratus-Blue Black

----------


## Paul Rust

*My rule of thumb is this:*

*If the enclosure you use is smaller than South America then it isn't too big.*

*I have 4 little tiny R. amazonica in a 75 gallon enclosure. All 4 of these don't add up to the mass of 2 auratus.*

*Welcome to the forum and we are glad to have you.*

----------


## JeffX

I'd put them in the 30 gallon.

----------


## scribbles

Welcome to the forum, I'd use the 30 gal.

----------


## Kurt

I would reccomend the 30-gallon as _auratus_ can be terratorial.

----------


## drobbyb

Thanks for the replies!  It's settled then, I'm going to use the 30 gallon.  This gives me more space to landscape anyways  :Smile:

----------


## Kurt

You're welcome.

----------


## scribbles

Glad to be of help. I'd love to see pictures of the set-up when you finish.

----------

